# Wyoming land?



## Willowdale

Does anyone here homestead in Wyoming? Can you comment on important issues to consider when looking at land there, such as water rights, taxes, suitability of the land for farming, flood issues, etc? Can you recommend a location for buying undeveloped land?

I've been to the Jackson area and loved it. Wouldn't mind having some unimproved acreage just in case my coastal home goes under the sea one day


----------



## thedave1164

WWWIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYY


It is windy in WY 24/365

Hard to understand until you have lived in the area.

Think tropical force winds for weeks on end.


Not withstanding, I like WY and would love to move there myself.


----------



## blessedx5

Willowdale said:


> Does anyone here homestead in Wyoming? Can you comment on important issues to consider when looking at land there, such as water rights, taxes, suitability of the land for farming, flood issues, etc? Can you recommend a location for buying undeveloped land?
> 
> I've been to the Jackson area and loved it. Wouldn't mind having some unimproved acreage just in case my coastal home goes under the sea one day


Water is a huge issue. Any place west of the Mississippi is iffy when it comes to water rights. I know in Colorado you don't even own the water that falls on your own roof. You can be sued, heavily fined and imprisioned for rain catchment.

Every drop is already owned, sometimes by several people/entities.

Most land will allow a well for domestic use.


----------



## bluefish

You have to be pretty rich to afford Jackson. Wherever you end up looking at land here, ALWAYS check water rights. Mineral rights as well. Heck, check if it even has water. A lot of places out here don't have potable water, although I don't think mountainous areas like Jackson have that problem. It's more out on the plains. Suitability of land for farming mostly depends on the water availability. Flood issues are pretty localized, doesn't happen real often, but the possiblilty is always there, I suppose. You can get undeveloped land most anywhere. Just investigate and make sure it's usable land. And, yeah, like the above poster said, make sure you like wind, and cold, and wind.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I lived in Wyoming for (4) years. Live in that State again? NEVER! The year I moved there, I was 16 years old, and it sure looked bleak compared to where I had moved from (WA). The wind? HORRIFIC. The cold? Well, if you like snow, you will love it there. Growing gardens? Well, start 'em late in most parts. Oh the summers can be scorchers, more gardening challenges. In many parts, lots of sage-brush, dust, and wind wind wind. The snow was it for me. Here it was, JUNE, and I was lying there sunning myself, as most 16 yr old ladies like to do, and the sky changed color, started sprinkling, still warm, and I am lying there looking up in complete disbelief - SNOW IN JUNE. I thought I had died and was in HELL for the next 4 years. Actually there are some areas, like Jackson Hole, that are nicer, but you still get wind wind wind and plenty of snow! If it hails, better have your car in the garage or under a carport. Where am I now? Back in WA, where I belong!


----------

